# Fitting adjustment of bi-ventricular/ ICD pacemaker



## cindy k (Aug 19, 2010)

Does anyone know what the correct diagnosis code for the fitting and adjustment of a bi-ventricular ICD/pacemaker would be?  Any help would be apreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## drsnpatil (Aug 19, 2010)

cindy k said:


> Does anyone know what the correct diagnosis code for the fitting and adjustment of a bi-ventricular ICD/pacemaker would be?  Any help would be apreciated.  Thanks.



If you share the report then it would be helpful to others who wants you to help in this senario.


----------



## ljrj0721 (Aug 23, 2010)

Look at V45.02...  This may help.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 24, 2010)

*correct dx code for icd fitting and adjustment is*

V53.32 and if you have it ,# 2 dx should be the reason for the icd in the first place.


----------

